# Where to buy H21W bulb?



## Southern GTi (Jul 10, 2001)

where?


----------



## Southern GTi (Jul 10, 2001)

*Re: Where to buy H21W bulb? (Southern GTi)*

TTT


----------



## Southern GTi (Jul 10, 2001)

*Re: Where to buy H21W bulb? (Southern GTi)*

help here please


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Where to buy H21W bulb? (Southern GTi)*

So far I know is the Audi dealership


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Where to buy H21W bulb? (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_So far I know is the Audi dealership

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1376451


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Where to buy H21W bulb? (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_So far I know is the Audi dealership

What model(s) does this fit for the Audi models? And where specifically on the car?
I tried calling a local dealer and they couldn't just look up the light bulb model number...
- Erik


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Where to buy H21W bulb? (bluefox280)*

http://www.donsbulbs.com/cgi-b....html
It has a Mercedes cross as well.
a local indepent VW service store crossed it for me from the 64136 OSRAM number


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Where to buy H21W bulb? (bluefox280)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluefox280* »_What model(s) does this fit for the Audi models? And where specifically on the car?

Found it!
MK1 Audi TT; it's the front turn signal bulb.
- Erik


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Where to buy H21W bulb? (bluefox280)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluefox280* »_
Found it!
MK1 Audi TT; it's the front turn signal bulb.
- Erik

after you IM'd me for the information















BTW... the Phaeton uses H21W front turn signal


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Where to buy H21W bulb? (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
after you IM'd me for the information















BTW... the Phaeton uses H21W front turn signal

BORA OEM Hids use the H21W bulb as the turn signal.
and an H6W bulb for the city lights


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Where to buy H21W bulb? (woofie2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woofie2* »_
BORA OEM Hids use the H21W bulb as the turn signal.
and an H6W bulb for the city lights

However, not all VW dealerships are able to service nor sell parts for the Phaeton--- so you have limited availability on the dealership network itself.
Second, before the Phaeton, no other North American VW used H6W & H21W bulbs, therefore you cannot get them at the dealership-- hence going to the Audi dealership because the TT uses the H6W & H21W (Phaeton doesn't use a H6W bulb as well).


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Where to buy H21W bulb? (GT17V)*

bump...so when i go to the audi dealership for the h21w turn signals, would they also have the h7 high beams for my helix hx oem hid replicas?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Where to buy H21W bulb? (kcn0113)*

Audi or VW dealers will probably both have H7 bulbs - but I bet that they are cheaper at an auto parts store or online!


----------



## Mrmichael112002 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy H21W bulb? (GT17V)*

The vw beetle late 006 and 07 uses the h21w and the h7.
Watch model year. The chick's 06 is really 07 parts although they say h1 for 06 hers is the h7.
Vw parts lists are a travesty for aftermarket. They want to be greedy for service costs. Scum of the earth method. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Where to buy H21W bulb? (Mrmichael112002)*

Riiiiiiiiight.
I am sure their intent is to decieve the customers at the front counter so they will have no other choice but to bring the car to them for service at which point they will bend you over and have their way with you with out lube.
How dastardly of them.
Because it's not like someone can remove the headlight, then spread the world on some computerized world wide database of information that everyone would have access to, and get them the correct part numbers or anything like that.
Those damn german genuises.


----------

